# Best food for my Shar-pei Puppy



## aalderman8 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey all,

I just got a 9week old Shar-pei puppy and have him on the half hard / half soft food diet currently. I feed him the serving size specified for his size. Sometimes he will barley eat the food and other times he will eat it all. I was curious what the best dog food would be for my puppy that would make him want to eat it all so he continues to get strong and stay healthy. 

I am also looking for any recommendations for treats for puppy. We have tried 3 different kinds of treats and the puppy doesn't really seem interested in any of them. 2 of them he wouldn't even eat and the one he is currently on is hit or miss if he will eat it.

I look forward to reading the feedback


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

This is a pretty good list of higher quality foods http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/dry/5-star/

As for treats, usually soft smelly treats work best. Cut up hot dogs, pieces of cheese, or whatever your dog will work for. I like the salmon treats from Pet Botanics in terms of ingredients, and my dogs LOVE them. I cut the treats up into little pieces. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11265006


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

How old is your pup? What are you currently feeding him? I believe Share Pei are prone to skin issues; I know someone I will ask. As far as treats, pups don't really need them unless you're using them for training. If for training, how about a hot dog, cut up? I will ask about what not to feed.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I use mini pepperonis for all training with my pup since he's actively learning new things. For my older dog, who's conditioning instead of learning, I can use kibble or dog treats. 

Feed that wet food sparingly. It sounds like your pup is getting picky, which happens with puppies on wet food. If it were up to my dogs, they'd get expensive wet food every meal.


----------



## Bangkaew (Jul 6, 2012)

aalderman8 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just got a 9week old Shar-pei puppy and have him on the half hard / half soft food diet currently. I feed him the serving size specified for his size. Sometimes he will barley eat the food and other times he will eat it all. I was curious what the best dog food would be for my puppy that would make him want to eat it all so he continues to get strong and stay healthy.
> 
> ...


@ aalderman8,

Treats for a puppy of 9 weeks is not good cook just make rice, chicken, half a banana or apple with the food blender to mush, your puppy economically large and heavy that you give up to 3 months, my getting that too twice a day until they are 3 Monatealt


----------

